# Majek Illusion



## Sandy Fork (Apr 19, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a Majek Illusion. Does anyone have knowledge of how it performs in rough water?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I haven't been on one in heavy chop, but I have been through 1 - 1.5 footers in one. I was very surprised at how well it handled a moderate chop.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine just bought one and is impressed by how it handles rough water. I haven't ridden in it yet but I will call him and ask for more details.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

You might send Capt. Chris Martin a pm...he's been running one since they've been out now. I guarantee that he's put it through everything!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

they are going to be the new generation of redfish boats. i highly recomend them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury,
Are they catamarans or a pocket tunnel hull?


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Kenny...they're alot like the RFL but with a lip on the sides. It supposedly helps alot with turning (no more sliding). From what I've heard it might take a hair away from the shallow water performance...then again some say if it does it's not enough to notice. Check em out on www.majekboats.com

Late,
Cox


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> Blue Furythey are going to be the new generation of redfish boats.


 Oh... I thought that Ultra Cat was supposed to be the "new generation of shallow water boats".

Actually the two hulls look somewhat similar to me. Illusion looked to have a few extra lifting chines and strakes cut into it though. It does appear to have a complete tunnel, being a true cat hull.

I like the looks of it. I'm actually very impressed by the design. I haven't ridden on one yet though. I think they should do really well as long as Majek doesn't decide to plaster giant pics of zoo animals all over the sides of the boats.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Oh... I thought that Ultra Cat was supposed to be the "new generation of shallow water boats".
> 
> Actually the two hulls look somewhat similar to me. Illusion looked to have a few extra lifting chines and strakes cut into it though. It does appear to have a complete tunnel, being a true cat hull.
> 
> I like the looks of it. I'm actually very impressed by the design. I haven't ridden on one yet though. I think they should do really well as long as Majek doesn't decide to plaster giant pics of zoo animals all over the sides of the boats.


I'm not trying to start anything or take anything away from you, but why do you always have something derogatory to say about other boat builders? Everyonw knows Shallow Sport builds a fine product, but so do a number of others.

Maybe it's just me, but negative comments by one builder, directed at another doesn't sell me.

I suppose our Marshall Topwater is inferior, too?
......for ALOT less $$$


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

I Believe Shallowgal Was Just Having A Little Fun (i Thought It Was Funny Anyway)


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

kenny said:


> Blue Fury,
> Are they catamarans or a pocket tunnel hull?


to anwser your question the illusion has almost the same hull as the RFL but its got the VDR technology to reduce the sliding by almost 100%. the illusion wont run was shallow as the RFL, but it has a much smoother ride if you cut the waves at a angle in the boat. The tunnel design is probably almost identical to the RFL. I dont know for sure, but like LA cox said go to the website and check out the specs.

shallowgal-im not trying to start anything, butthere are more majeks in the tour the Ultra cats, and no its not a cataraman. It looks like it from pictures maybe, but its part of the VDR design to reduce the sliding.


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

The Illusions Are Really Nice, Once I Find That Money Tree I Will Most Likely Get One


----------



## Red Raider (Jan 17, 2007)

Blue Fury is right, the Illusion is far from a cat hull, it is almost identical to the RFL tunnel, it just has lips on the side so it actually turns.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

chasingtail said:


> I Believe Shallowgal Was Just Having A Little Fun (i Thought It Was Funny Anyway)


I thought it was pretty dang funny too...


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

What is the "pole" i highlighted below?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's a Potato Gun...you use it when someone Potlicks you. 


Almost all of the Tournament people have them now...


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> I thought it was pretty dang funny too...


you would enjoy something like that...lol


----------



## Red Raider (Jan 17, 2007)

I wish I had a potlicker shooter......


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Red Raider said:


> I wish I had a potlicker shooter......


I want one too.
Jeff


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Red Raider said:


> I wish I had a potlicker shooter......


you wish you still had the exploder with oyster shells stuck in the hull...lol


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> you wish you still had the exploder with oyster shells stuck in the hull...lol


I like the long deep Oyster Shell grooves on my Exploder's Hull...it keeps it from sliding and doing 180's...kinda

Maybe you should get some on that RFL....I know you know how..


----------



## Red Raider (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah...good times in the exploder.


----------



## Slam (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys...thanks for the help...









All you had to say was power pole...


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gotta be better*

From what I've noticed, the new Illusion HAS to be better at rough water than the previous design.......even if it might sacrifice a little on the flats, it's sure to be more comfortable.


----------



## dargelskout (Jan 11, 2005)

*re illusion*

i recently got my new illusion, it does handle rough water very well up to 3.5's, when turning it does not slide at all, and will still get up in 6-8" with trp


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

It looks like a shallow sport knock-off to me..j/k lol


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

*Motor*



dargelskout said:


> i recently got my new illusion, it does handle rough water very well up to 3.5's, when turning it does not slide at all, and will still get up in 6-8" with trp


What motor did you put on it and where did you buy it.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

That could hurt.


----------



## woodducks (Aug 27, 2005)

*$$$$$*

I would like to find a TRP >>>>


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> I'm not trying to start anything or take anything away from you, but why do you always have something derogatory to say about other boat builders? Everyonw knows Shallow Sport builds a fine product, but so do a number of others.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but negative comments by one builder, directed at another doesn't sell me.
> 
> ...


I agree! But she sure pushes a talks a good line about their product that not everyone likes! to each their own Shallowgirl


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I didn't read anything, but positive comments. Was it the statement about the wraps that you thought were derogatory?


Spots and Dots said:


> I'm not trying to start anything or take anything away from you, but why do you always have something derogatory to say about other boat builders? Everyonw knows Shallow Sport builds a fine product, but so do a number of others.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but negative comments by one builder, directed at another doesn't sell me.
> 
> ...


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I found ShallowGals comments to be derogatory. I happen to like my zoo animal on my console. To each there own , but like mamma always said if you dont have any thing nice to say don't say anything at all.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Just what part of this do you find to be derogatory?


shallowgal said:


> Oh... I thought that Ultra Cat was supposed to be the "new generation of shallow water boats".
> 
> Actually the two hulls look somewhat similar to me. Illusion looked to have a few extra lifting chines and strakes cut into it though. It does appear to have a complete tunnel, being a true cat hull.
> 
> I like the looks of it. I'm actually very impressed by the design. I haven't ridden on one yet though. I think they should do really well as long as Majek doesn't decide to plaster giant pics of zoo animals all over the sides of the boats.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> It's a Potato Gun...you use it when someone Potlicks you.
> 
> Almost all of the Tournament people have them now...


LMAO at this post!


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

*my illusion*

I love my illusion. 
175 yamaha hpdi

capt. mark robinson

ps i will be selling mine as soon as i can get a new one


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

sweet rig...hows the giddy up in shallow water with that 175?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I think they should do really well as long as Majek doesn't decide to plaster giant pics of zoo animals all over the sides of the boats.

OK,,,, derogatory? maybe not in your eyes but she does always has to through in some kind of smart little tiny comment about other brands. to each his own. There is no reason for someone in the business to make comments about other brands to try and push theirs. It's like talking about people behind their back. Does that make you a bigger person? He_ _ NO!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

wow....people are SO sensitive!! LOL!!

Shallowgal's comment was a joke. I don't think she was saying anything bad about any manufacturer. She was just poking fun at the tiger.

She did not say that every other manufacturer builds junk. She did not say that anyone that does not buy a SS is an idiot. 

I don't know Shallowgal, and I don't run a Shallow Sport, but in my opinion, she has been on the site long enough, and helped out enough members to be allowed a bit of leeway with these types of posts.

BTW, I really like the Majek Illusion hull....although I do think Majek could afford some logo downsizing too!


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

Shallowgal's comment was a joke. I don't think she was saying anything bad about any manufacturer. She was just poking fun at the tiger.

She did not say that every other manufacturer builds junk. She did not say that anyone that does not buy a SS is an idiot.





DITO THAT!! fishnlab
I do run a ss, but there are alot of quality built boats that come out of Texas.
I am also making plans on getting one of those new Illuions, they are sweet!!


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

Sandy Fork I believe the Illusion would be a great choice!

Oh and buy the way when I was shopping for a new boat I looked at the ultra cat with the big cat on the side. I liked the hull design but there was no way I would buy something that had decals like that.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Giddy up*



Blue Fury said:


> sweet rig...hows the giddy up in shallow water with that 175?


I was in this boat earlier this week. We had about 5 yards (less than a boat length) of 2foot of water to get up in with a sandflat of about 10" depth we had to cross. We jumped up on plane and never touched the sand. The boat also handled well in rough water earlier that morning. I was impressed with the rig.

rg


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Tiger*

Like I said I like my Decal Its not the full wrap like some have just the tiger on the console. Heck I even have one on my truck.


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Picked up my new Illusion Friday love the ride,Hole shot is great every one told me I was crazzzyyy ,I put a 150 Yamaha four stroke on the boat not the two stroke that every one was telling me to put on because I would not get the hole shot with the four, well they were wrong. Great boat love the dry ride.


----------



## Palisade (Sep 19, 2006)

I would not classify the illusion as a "Cat" style hull. It's closer to a flatbottom with a tunnel.
I've ridden one across Galv bay on a rough day and couldnt wait to get off of it. It may handle chop better than a pure flat bottom, but definitely not as good as a true cat-style.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

geauxsafety said:


> Picked up my new Illusion Friday love the ride,Hole shot is great every one told me I was crazzzyyy ,I put a 150 Yamaha four stroke on the boat not the two stroke that every one was telling me to put on because I would not get the hole shot with the four, well they were wrong. Great boat love the dry ride.


im running the 150 4 stroke and its alright on getting up shallow with the single screw. with the trp lower unit its really nice..


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Palisade said:


> I would not classify the illusion as a "Cat" style hull. It's closer to a flatbottom with a tunnel.
> I've ridden one across Galv bay on a rough day and couldnt wait to get off of it. It may handle chop better than a pure flat bottom, but definitely not as good as a true cat-style.


 its not made for rough water...yes they do have a horrible ride, but its better then the RFL...trust me. you gotta sacrifice one thing to get another.

you can angle the chop on the hull and take 1.5's better then hitting them straight on...other then that it gets rough.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

I *do know *shallowgal personally.......and believe me.....it was a joke.

I laughed when I read it....thought is was funny. Shallowgal has a great personality and helps anyone who asks for it.
So............GET OFF HER ARSE!!!!!

(i know its a tough crowd on Mondays)

ps. by the way, kyra is sweet and "e-z on the eyes"! Wes is a lucky Aggie!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> its not made for rough water...yes they do have a horrible ride, but its better then the RFL...trust me. you gotta sacrifice one thing to get another.
> 
> you can angle the chop on the hull and take 1.5's better then hitting them straight on...other then that it gets rough.


Blue Fury,
Will you post a pic of your Illusion? I like the way I've seen a few of them rigged. Sounds like you really like yours with the 150 4stroke. Also, who had the 4 stroke with the TRP lower unit that you rode on. THAT sounds like a nice set up.
Thanks


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> Blue Fury,
> Will you post a pic of your Illusion? I like the way I've seen a few of them rigged. Sounds like you really like yours with the 150 4stroke. Also, who had the 4 stroke with the TRP lower unit that you rode on. THAT sounds like a nice set up.
> Thanks


Fishnlab- I do not have a illusion, i have a RFL. I have rode in a demo illusion majek had and thats about it. I have theTRp lower unit, or at least i had it till it mal-functioned during fish jam last year and now i have the single screw back on. you can click on my name and you can see it.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Lighten up! It was just a little humor. I thought she was complimentary about other manufacturers.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Fishnlab- I do not have a illusion, i have a RFL. I have rode in a demo illusion majek had and thats about it. I have theTRp lower unit, or at least i had it till it mal-functioned during fish jam last year and now i have the single screw back on. you can click on my name and you can see it.


nice looking ride!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thank you sir


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

Man!!! Was This About Shallow Gal Or Majek's New Boat I Forget? Ya'll Need To Get A Room!


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

*Illusion*

The Majek Illusion Is A Rough Ridding Boat,everyone Told Me,oh Man It's The Smoothest Thing Out There,not True, But It Is A Better Ride Than The Red Fish,majek Makes A Great Boat,lots Of Detail Work.they Are Finished Very Well.you Can't Have The Best Of Both Worlds. Grommet!!!!!


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

Shallowgal was just showing her sense of humor.

Ya'll should look into getting one, it makes life much more enjoyable.

Lighten up, frances....


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*There was one?*



Empty_Stringer said:


> Shallowgal was just showing her sense of humor.
> 
> Ya'll should look into getting one, it makes life much more enjoyable.
> 
> Lighten up, frances....


Here comes the big toe! Grommit!


----------

